# Split claw?!



## taiyles (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, everyone, I've been a lurker here for a while, but this is the first time I'm posting. When I was trying to trim my cat Sophie's claws today, I noticed that one of her hind claws seems to be split at the base :yikes I mean, she's got a normal claw, and also a second little nub coming out at the base. 

I know that the description isn't that easy to understand, so here is a picture. The toe in question is the one closest to the camera. 










--------------------------------------------------------

The hair is obscuring some of the detail, so here is another picture with a lines showing the shape of the claw.










Is this something that sometimes happens, or should I be getting her to a vet ASAP? Also, what might be causing this? I didn't notice anything weird the last time I trimmed her claws, so it's pretty recent. She doesn't seem to be in any pain, but it worries me nonetheless. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm sorry...I'm not going to be very much help, though I hope I can lower your anxiety about this.

What you are seeing, _has a name_, but I don't know what it is.  It *is* fairly normal, and it is *not* an emergency. I do not think they cause cats any pain or trouble, unless it interferes with their daily life. I've never had one of these on any of my own cats, but I think other members here, have and/or the members who are vet-techs would be able to best advise you about it.
I wish I could have been more helpful (_correct name_) but I hope I've been able to make you feel more relaxed about it.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I think that's called a "horned paw", it is harmless, as Heidi said. See if this looks like the same thing: 

http://www.messybeast.com/horned-paws.htm

I wonder if it is like a corn or a bunion for a human?

Fran


----------



## taiyles (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks so much, both for the quick replies and the link. Sophie's claw thing looks very much like the ones in the pictures. I'm so relieved that it's nothing serious


----------

